
Scientists Uncover Never-Before-Seen Type of Signal Occurring in the Human Brain - webdva
https://www.sciencealert.com/a-newly-discovered-signal-in-neurons-hints-at-the-power-of-the-human-brain
======
lioeters
The paper/source linked at the end of the article describes this newly
discovered type of signal called "calcium-mediated dendritic action
potentials".

Dendritic action potentials and computation in human layer 2/3 cortical
neurons

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6473/83](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6473/83)

